# Basildon show



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

hi does any one know if this is on?

also what is the date and location?

thanks


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Essex Reptile & Amphibian Club Breeders Meeting on Sunday 21st September 2008 at:

BAE SYSTEMS SPORT & LEISURE CLUB 
Gardiners Way, 
Gardiners Lane South, 
Basildon, 
Essex SS14 3AP 


This will be open to the general public 
from 10.30am-3.30pm. 
Refreshments etc. will be available. 

Admission costs: 
£1.50 for adults and 
£1.00 for concessions. 

Private Breeders selling Captive Bred livestock 
Commercial Traders selling Dry Goods


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone know what they'll have yet??


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

: victory: i will be selling baby horned frogs at this show i hope.............................................MAYBE NOT lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

salamandra said:


> : victory: i will be selling baby horned frogs at this show i hope.............................................MAYBE NOT lol


I take it you don't have a table booked already?

All tables are gone.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

they've been gone months 

whos selling what?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

hi is any one taking any amphibians?
thanks


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah this is the day after my 16th :lolsign:
Im going


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

i cannot wait untill this does any one know how big it is going to be?

thanks


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll have loads of Corns


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I will be selling Corn Morphs


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

im tempted, but will be a big journey for me seeing as i dont start driving till thurs.. might give it a go though!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I think Andy is pulling a sickie and we are gonna go. I have birthday money to spend :2thumb:


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

Just listed what I'll have at Basildon in the Classifieds section

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/170381-royal-morphs-others-2.html#post2458812


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

We will be taking leopard geckos


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

the OH and i will be looking at getting an adult female morph corn to breed with our male next year if anyone is taking any : victory:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Moosmoo said:


> the OH and i will be looking at getting an adult female morph corn to breed with our male next year if anyone is taking any : victory:


 
Talk to anthony.. he's taking some stunners..


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Anthony said:


> I will be selling Corn Morphs


 
Does he know ? And for that matter how much do you expect to get for a bald Manchester United fan ?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Anthony said:


> I will be selling Corn Morphs





wohic said:


> Does he know ? And for that matter how much do you expect to get for a bald Manchester United fan ?


He's not bald....his official morph name is "ginger pied":lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

wohic said:


> Does he know ? And for that matter how much do you expect to get for a bald Manchester United fan ?


He's good for entertainment, so has comical value! Just give him plenty or bourbons and he is happy. :lol:


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

Anthony said:


> I will be selling Corn Morphs


Do you think anybody will want to buy Nige ? :lol2:


----------

